# Break booster for ATV conversion?



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

If you just use a smaller-diameter master cylinder, the rider will need to apply less force - but through a longer stroke - to have the same braking effect. It's the hydraulic equivalent to leverage.


----------



## AmaToolBox (May 11, 2017)

brian_ said:


> If you just use a smaller-diameter master cylinder, the rider will need to apply less force - but through a longer stroke - to have the same braking effect. It's the hydraulic equivalent to leverage.


I thought about that, but he can barely reach it now with the current stroke length. I even tried to build a leverage mechanism, but that didnt come out to great either.


----------



## piotrsko (Dec 9, 2007)

Doesn't club car run a booster on their 6 place?

Otherwise a car booster can be installed if you have room. Vintage American stuff seems to have a semi standard bolt pattern on the m/c side.


----------



## blondebikes (Dec 26, 2017)

Wildwood have a series of boosterless master cylinders, that are very effective. I converted my 60s volvo to boosterless due to the massive booster rod setup on that acts somewhat like a battering ram..

You can see it image left. That whole unit is now gone completly.


----------

